# Sony A9 v5 with AF update and A6400 AF



## Aglet (Mar 17, 2019)

this is old as far as rumors go but since it's not released yet, a rumor it remains.

there's more info on SAR site and another but the videos have been on youtube since late January and, are fairly impressive.












object-tracking function sort of explained






touch target on screen, tracks by appearance (color) and trajectory, kind of a ML version of Nikon's older 3D-tracking but with face & eye ability for stills and video.


how-to demo on 6400: (Gary Fong)





on the A9:





some features may be coming to the A73 series later this year, including animal eye AF
https://youtu.be/Ab7BeAwxrQI


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 17, 2019)

Aglet said:


> some features may be coming to the A73 series later this year, including animal eye AF


I could use that! I need that!


----------



## ethanz (Mar 17, 2019)

Come on Canon, free update for the 1dx2 too?


----------

